# Tyre Pressures for 700 x 23c?



## Atyl1972 (5 Jul 2011)

guys, can someone advise on the pressure for this size tyre on a road bike, my weight is 15st 9lbs, if this has anything to do with it...


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Jul 2011)

What does it say on the side of the tyre?


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jul 2011)

There's some interesting stuff here...

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Atyl1972 (5 Jul 2011)

dunno don't have the bike yet 


Catrike UK said:


> What does it say on the side of the tyre?


----------



## oldroadman (6 Jul 2011)

Atyl1972 said:


> guys, can someone advise on the pressure for this size tyre on a road bike, my weight is 15st 9lbs, if this has anything to do with it...



90psi (6 bar), and see what the ride is like. Possibly you may need to go a little higher because of the weight.
I know it is a bit late, but you may have a more comfortable ride on 25 width tyres. Plus they actually roll better than 23, despite what seems obvious.


----------



## Kestevan (6 Jul 2011)

I'm a similar size to you and run 23mm tyres. 

120psi back, 110 front.

Never had a problem with comfort, but then my fat ar$e provides a certain degree of padding


----------



## gaz (6 Jul 2011)

It's going to depend on your tyres. Check the sidewalls.
I run mine at min 130psi


----------



## Willo (6 Jul 2011)

I pump mine up to the max stated on the wall (125psi on the Specialized Armadillos on my road bike) both front and back. My cycling is typically time constrained to 10-20 miles at a time but over those distances I find it comfortable enough, and in my experience punctures are few and far between when pumped up to the max (providing you've got half decent tyres in the first place). Famous last words from someone who's got to cycle home in a little while!


----------



## Atyl1972 (6 Jul 2011)

when you say "sorry its a bit late", what do you mean exactly? do you mean cos I've bought a bike with 23c tyres?


oldroadman said:


> 90psi (6 bar), and see what the ride is like. Possibly you may need to go a little higher because of the weight.
> I know it is a bit late, but you may have a more comfortable ride on 25 width tyres. Plus they actually roll better than 23, despite what seems obvious.


----------

